# Documents required to be in the car....



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Had a look through the FAQs and could find anything - so a quick question: Which documents should I have in the car when driving (actually at all times) - and are copies acceptable for any?

Not talking about licenses, just the ownership or insurance stuff.

Thanks in advance.

P.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You need both green documents (ficha technico and permiso) - originals

You don't need your insurance documents but I choose to keep them in the car

You personally should have either originals (or notorised copies) of your passport and your residency card


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

One thing that has always been in the back of my mind is the fact that our ‘joint’ car is registered in OH name (even though I use the car far more than he does! and the insurance is in his name with a policy of anyone over 25 can drive the car. I always thought that should I be stopped by the police I can explain the situation and show we have the same surnames we live at the same address etc.

However in September my sister is coming from the UK to ‘cat sit’ for a week while we go to Rome. She will take us and collect us from the airport and have use of the car whilst we are away. I just wonder if she were to be stopped by the police whether she should have any additional documents in addition to passport and UK driving licence. We did think about putting a note in Spanish explaining the situation which she could hand over to the police.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You need both green documents (ficha technico and permiso) - originals
> 
> You don't need your insurance documents but I choose to keep them in the car
> 
> You personally should have either originals (or notorised copies) of your passport and your residency card


Argghhhh,
.
What residency card?

You mean the card to show you're registered? Or what?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Not documents, but just for reference, you also need to have in the car:

Two homologated warning triangles
Homologated Hi-Vis vests for each adult occupant (inside the passenger compartment)
Set of replacement bulbs for each external light (arguable in the case of HID and LED lights)
Replacement glasses / contact lenses if used for driving


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 
If your car has had its ITV test then you must have that document also. I think you will find replacement bulbs are no longer required as on many cars it is not a roadside job to replace them. 

Davexf


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> Not documents, but just for reference, you also need to have in the car:
> 
> Two homologated warning triangles
> Homologated Hi-Vis vests for each adult occupant (inside the passenger compartment)
> ...


Oooops!

You do NOT need spare bulbs now - this was relaxed a couple of years ago as some modern cars need to go to a garage to have their bulbs changed

You also do NOT need to carry a spare pair of spectacles any more - although it's a good ides and I always do


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Argghhhh,
> .
> What residency card?
> 
> You mean the card to show you're registered? Or what?


The green card that EU citizens get when signing on the list of foreigners is commonly called a "residency card/certificate" as it has no other common name (as I think you are aware).

Many people also (wrongly) call it a "residencia".


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Many people also (wrongly) call it a "residencia".


I rest my case


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I rest my case


'Residencia' is wrong because that's only for non-EU citizens!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> 'Residencia' is wrong because that's only for non-EU citizens!!


Snikpoh, what I am saying is "residencia" is wrong for members of the EU as we do not, at this moment, need a "residencia" to live in Spain.

To the OP, here is info from RACE about what documentation you have to have in the car
https://www.race.es/seguros-y-servicios/informacion-practica/documentacion-obligatoria-coche


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Snikpoh, what I am saying is "residencia" is wrong for members of the EU as we do not, at this moment, need a "residencia" to live in Spain.
> 
> To the OP, here is info from RACE about what documentation you have to have in the car
> https://www.race.es/seguros-y-servicios/informacion-practica/documentacion-obligatoria-coche


Interesting. So basically you just need your driving licence, the certificate of roadworthiness for the vehicle, and the latest ITV sticker. No need for insurance or tax documents. You can have authorised copies of documents, but not photocopies. There is a €10 spot fine for each document you can't produce.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Localizer said:


> Had a look through the FAQs and could find anything - so a quick question: Which documents should I have in the car when driving (actually at all times) - and are copies acceptable for any?
> 
> Not talking about licenses, just the ownership or insurance stuff.
> 
> ...


Are you UK resident or Spanish resident? Is your car UK registered or Spanish registered?

We are non resident & drive a UK registered car. We carry UK driving licences (old paper ones!), passports, V5 (original), MOT printout, Insurance documents (Spanish insurance company). Also carry triangles and high vis' jackets in the passenger cab, extra water for windscreen washers and multi-language forms for traffic accidents :fingerscrossed: (not needed so far). We also have a printed form in Spanish giving permission for our son (over 25 yo) to drive the car. ***edit**** forgot!, Also an extra pair of glasses for both of us


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

trotter58 said:


> Are you UK resident or Spanish resident? Is your car UK registered or Spanish registered?
> 
> We are non resident & drive a UK registered car. We carry UK driving licences (old paper ones!), passports, V5 (original), MOT printout, Insurance documents (Spanish insurance company). Also carry triangles and high vis' jackets in the passenger cab, extra water for windscreen washers and multi-language forms for traffic accidents :fingerscrossed: (not needed so far). We also have a printed form in Spanish giving permission for our son (over 25 yo) to drive the car. ***edit**** forgot!, Also an extra pair of glasses for both of us


I wonder if the police are as strict with holidaymakers?

Do people check the requirements in each country for instance, if they are driving around Europe?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I wonder if the police are as strict with holidaymakers?
> 
> Do people check the requirements in each country for instance, if they are driving around Europe?


I think so, yes.

When I lived in Germany I also had to carry a first aid kit, a fire extinguisher and lots besides. It's just not worth being stopped and being, potentially, fined.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I think so, yes.
> 
> When I lived in Germany I also had to carry a first aid kit, a fire extinguisher and lots besides. It's just not worth being stopped and being, potentially, fined.


Being a non-driver, I was genuinely curious!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

trotter58 said:


> We are non resident & drive a UK registered car. We carry UK driving licences (old paper ones!)


Hola 

I think I am right in saying you must have a photo licence to drive in Spain. The old paper licences are no longer legal. 

But as with all things in Spain, it depends whether their breakfast agreed with them as to whether they can be bothered to fine you 

Davexf


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I think I am right in saying you must have a photo licence to drive in Spain. The old paper licences are no longer legal.
> 
> ...


I believe the old EU style paper licences (pink) are still valid in EU countries but must be accompanied with photo' ID (passport). If we become resident in Spain we will have to apply for the photo ID version.
I would imagine that we'd need some sort of international driving licence again after Brexit though.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

trotter58 said:


> I believe the old EU style paper licences (pink) are still valid in EU countries but must be accompanied with photo' ID (passport). If we become resident in Spain we will have to apply for the photo ID version.
> I would imagine that we'd need some sort of international driving licence again after Brexit though.


Do you live in Spain or do you visit periodically?


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you live in Spain or do you visit periodically?


Hi, as previously mentioned, we're non resident.

We visit periodically, never stay longer than 2 months and spend less than 182 days in any calendar year. 
The car doesn't circulate on Spanish roads longer than 182 days in any calendar year.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

trotter58 said:


> I believe the old EU style paper licences (pink) are still valid in EU countries but must be accompanied with photo' ID (passport). If we become resident in Spain we will have to apply for the photo ID version.
> I would imagine that we'd need some sort of international driving licence again after Brexit though.


As a resident, one has two years to change it.

As a UK resident, why not do that anyway and get a modern plastic one???


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> As a resident, one has two years to change it.
> 
> As a UK resident, why not do that anyway and get a modern plastic one???


Now that I've reached 60 I just might do that. I suspect I'll have to change it soon anyway if I want to keep driving in Europe.

I only have the paper licence as a consequence of not moving house for the last 30 years.  .....The old paper licences are valid until your 70th birthday, whereas the new photo licences expire after 10 years.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

trotter58 said:


> .....The old paper licences are valid until your 70th birthday, whereas the new photo licences expire after 10 years.


Hola 

I don't believe outside the UK - all countries changed the rules on 19th January 2013 to use the same driving licence and rules. there are some minor difference but I believe you can't use the old style paper licence abroad now - unless anyone knows different 

Davexf


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I don't believe outside the UK - all countries changed the rules on 19th January 2013 to use the same driving licence and rules. there are some minor difference but I believe you can't use the old style paper licence abroad now - unless anyone knows different
> 
> Davexf


Hi Dave, you had me worried there! 

https://www.gov.uk/driving-abroad & https://www.gov.uk/exchange-paper-driving-licence indicate that the old paper licences are still OK for use in Europe.
Also.... https://europa.eu/youreurope/citize...ing-licence-recognition-validity/index_en.htm "_You can still use your old-style licence, but you will be issued with the new format when you renew your existing licence and in any case at the latest by 2033_."

I've been stopped once by the Spanish traffico and they had no problem with my paper licence, I've also hired a car with no problems. However, I've had to produce my passport on each occasion.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

trotter58 said:


> Hi Dave, you had me worried there!
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/driving-abroad & https://www.gov.uk/exchange-paper-driving-licence indicate that the old paper licences are still OK for use in Europe.
> Also.... https://europa.eu/youreurope/citize...ing-licence-recognition-validity/index_en.htm "_You can still use your old-style licence, but you will be issued with the new format when you renew your existing licence and in any case at the latest by 2033_."
> ...


Hola 

I had heard of people when stopped, being told that the paper licence wasn't legal and they must get a photocard licence. Looks like Guardia Civil were being over zealous 

Davexf


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I wonder if the police are as strict with holidaymakers?
> 
> Do people check the requirements in each country for instance, if they are driving around Europe?


I have been pulled over twice by Les Duanes in FR, once in my Jeep and once in my van 

In the first case they searched my Jeep - including my wallet! - looking for wads of 'suitcase money' just prior to the launch of the €

The other was for drugs. 

In neither case did they want to see any documentation at all.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

I bet no-one else on here has been fined (in Mallorca) for dangerous parking and lost their Spanish licence for a year.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Nomoss said:


> I bet no-one else on here has been fined (in Mallorca) for dangerous parking and lost their Spanish licence for a year.


You've awoken my curiosity... what the hell is dangerous parking? Were you trying to handbrake turn into a space at high speed like Ken Block?


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Nomoss said:


> I bet no-one else on here has been fined (in Mallorca) for dangerous parking and lost their Spanish licence for a year.


To be done for dangerous parking anywhere south of the Loire is almost a contradiction in terms. Or were you out shopping in your SA90 and left it taking up 15 disabled parking bays? https://www.army-technology.com/projects/as90/


----------

